# Newborn with big belly



## RebeccaG

DD is 7 weeks and she's always had a big tummy, was measuring 97th centile on growth scan. I just think it looks big and almost out of proportion to her hips. Also seems bigger to one side like a bit of a bulge. Can't remember my son having such a big tummy. She is feeding and pooping fine so I'm trying not to be too concerned...


----------



## TryinFor1

My son has a big tummy but its in proportion. His doctor said that its because they don't really have muscles there so everything pokes out? Maybe? He said its normal.. I know that. 

DS is 12 weeks tomorrow and his belly doesn't get so bloated anymore. If you are worried, always ask the doctor though!


----------



## lch28

My sons tummy has always been large. I had gd and doc contributes it to that. He never seem concerned..


----------



## ktod

When my son was newborn his stomach was really weird IMO it seemed to stick out sideways but it doesn't do that anymore.
My new concern is his weird shaped ribcage, there's always something! Lol


----------



## Here_we_go

My daughter had a big bloated belly too. The dr said not to worry, (like another poster said) it was just from the tummy muscles and it'd soon fill in and be stronger. She's 11 weeks old now and it looks normal now :) :flower:


----------



## lemongrass

My baby was like that but it's all evened out now. Sometimes it still bulges to one side but it doesn't seem concerning like it did in the beginning.


----------



## RebeccaG

Ah pleased to see there are some other big tummy babies around :) my husband isn't at all worried its just me! 
Looked at her properly before her bath and it looked completely symmetrical just big!! But earlier I'm sure there was a slight bulge on the side. 
The idea that tummy muscles aren't developed completely makes sense. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Stelly

Its normal, my LO was like that too his belly was big and he had such tiny little legs and hips... he looked like a marshmellow on a stick :haha:

Like PP have said, once they get more muscle tone, things start to look more normal :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Thank you so much ladies - I was stupid and looked for Dr Google's advice and scared myself a bit! 
I've just looked at old photos of my son and he also had a big tummy but not quite as big as DD. his has slimmed down now though. Lol a marshmallow on sticks! X


----------

